
Design’s Lost Generation - ALee
https://medium.com/@monteiro/designs-lost-generation-ac7289549017
======
jstewartmobile
So a designer should judge the ethics of the customer and his/her business
while assuming the overhead of student loans and the shakedowns of
professional accreditation?

I like the sentiment, but if I were Mike, I wouldn't go down any dark alleys
with Cisco guys.

